# newbie question



## raied (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello

i have newbie question, please advice 

How to chack if my laptop hardware work fine? in ather words, how to check if some hardware need software?

Regards


----------



## scottro (Sep 10, 2016)

Generally, the problems are with wireless and video.  If you are able to tell what kind of wireless and video card you have (Windows Device Manager should tell you) and post that here, someone can probably help. Actually, you can test wireless by downloading the install CD or USB image and seeing if your card is recognized--one of the options given is to use a shell, instead of installing.

Also, you probably want to use a better title than newbie question. Often, the people most able to help are the busiest, and if they see a subject like that, they may not even bother to click on it, whereas, a title like compatibility with <brand and model> laptop will be more likely to get you answers from people who actually have that laptop.


----------



## raied (Sep 10, 2016)

scottro said:


> Generally, the problems are with wireless and video.  If you are able to tell what kind of wireless and video card you have (Windows Device Manager should tell you) and post that here, someone can probably help. Actually, you can test wireless by downloading the install CD or USB image and seeing if your card is recognized--one of the options given is to use a shell, instead of installing.
> 
> Also, you probably want to use a better title than newbie question. Often, the people most able to help are the busiest, and if they see a subject like that, they may not even bother to click on it, whereas, a title like compatibility with <brand and model> laptop will be more likely to get you answers from people who actually have that laptop.




thanks man and sory about title 

this is my stuff


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 10, 2016)

The laptop maker and model number is best info. I dunno about your Broadcom 4313GN

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/51009/#post-327495
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops


----------



## raied (Sep 10, 2016)

and i wireless like this one

is it work with freebsd?


----------



## raied (Sep 10, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> The laptop maker and model number is best info. I dunno about your Broadcom 4313GN
> 
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/51009/#post-327495
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops



HP pavilion G6


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 10, 2016)

Looks like G6 is a Sandy Bridge mobile. Should be OK. I would replace broadcom with either Atheros AR5BXB112 for full length mPCIe slot and Intel Wifi for half card slots.

The usb dongles have poor antenna but some work in a bind. RALink and Realtek are supported. Probably others.
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?run(4)
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=urtwn


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 10, 2016)

After looking at Ebay the term HP G6 encompasses Intel and AMD models so get more model specific for better analysis.


----------



## raied (Sep 10, 2016)

check this one mate


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 10, 2016)

The Intel HD Video on the first one looks better. It is probably Sandy Bridge.

The one your showing now has Intel Video and ATI Radeon. These dual video setups on my Dell's with Intel HD + NVIDIA are not good and sucks down a battery even with power tuning. By comparison the same exact laptop model E6420 without NVIDIA runs about half the Windows battery life, not all that bad at 3-4hrs. The NVIDIA ones offer about 2 Hrs. battery. The system just doesn't handle them well. Its an ACPI thermal problem.
So for that reason i would avoid dual video Intel rigs. Maybe others can offer another viewpoint. Maybe HP is better than Dell for ACPI BIOS function.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 10, 2016)

Maybe if you gave the model number on the sticker on the bottom I could help you better. This device manager stuff really ain't helping you.
Total guess this is a HP Model 2000 (F4U07EA) with HM75 chipset?


----------



## raied (Sep 10, 2016)

thanks man

there is no sticker 

can you check my laptop using teamviewer?


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Sep 10, 2016)

raied said:


> can you check my laptop using teamviewer?



That is an absolutely terrible idea, and a breach of etiquette. This is not Microsoft tech support.

I will be blunt: if you do not know what hardware components your own laptop has and cannot find out for yourself, FreeBSD is not for you.


----------



## scottro (Sep 10, 2016)

As for wireless, if it doesn't work, the Edimax ew7811-UN. a USB wireless adapter, works with FreeBSD from FreeBSD-10.x up.  You might have to put

```
if_urtwn_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
```
in /boot/loader.conf

I don't know if PCBSD or GhostBSD have a live version, but if so, it's definitely worth trying one of those first, which will give you a better idea of how your video card will work with FreeBSD GUIs.


----------

